# Help with '70's Shenandoah (maybe) wood stove



## kish-81 (Nov 3, 2020)

Good morning all,

I just inherited my dad's old wood stove that he purchased in the 1970's and it's now in my basement waiting for installation.

Trying to nail down the model; one person did tell me that it is a Shenandoah R-77.  But the images online show the damper integrated in the door and that the chimney is on the top.  From the attached photos, you can see on mine that the thermostatic damper is on the left side and the chimney exits on the right side.

It's in decent shape; I remember back in the day loading it at night and then again the next morning - produced a ton of heat.

It needs some fire brick, which it looks like I can get locally.  And the chain that controls the damper either broke or detached, so I need to address that as well.  And buy the stove pipe to connect it to the flue in my unfinished basement.  One of many projects.... 

Any way - if any of you can shed some light on this stove, I would appreciate it!

Dave


----------



## kish-81 (Nov 5, 2020)

So I did reach out to both Sierra Products & Woodman's Parts Plus.
Sierra said that they didn't have any information, as this (if a Shenandoah) was not part of the lineup when they purchased Sierra Shenandoah Stove Company that was located in Harrisburg, VA.
Woodman's thought it looked like a R-77, but they weren't sure due to my door design.

Perhaps I have the original R-77 prototype and it's now worth $$!


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 5, 2020)

Is it a coal/multi fuel stove?


----------



## kish-81 (Nov 5, 2020)

SpaceBus - not sure how to answer that.  We only ever burned wood in this, but I do recall seeing information on-line discussing the R-77 having a multi fuel (coal) option.
Which leads me back to trying to determine the model #.  Woodman's  said there has to be a tag on the rear of the unit, but I've been over this stove several times with no luck there...
Can you tell from the photo of the interior I attached in the original post?


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 5, 2020)

The shaker grate makes me think it was designed with coal in mind. Usually wood stoves have tighter grates that don't move.


----------



## kish-81 (Nov 9, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> The shaker grate makes me think it was designed with coal in mind. Usually wood stoves have tighter grates that don't move.



True - but I guess that is a feature of this guy - from the Alternate Heating Solutions website for the R77:

"Ash removal is accomplished by shaker grate for sifting and large ash pan. The R77 size makes it possible to heat large areas without frequent loading and will accept 26″ wood."


----------



## wrickm (Nov 11, 2020)

The body, and interior, even the latch look exactly like my R-77, but the thermostat being on the side and not in the lower door is different . i have my original owner's manual for coal and wood stoves and there is nothing in it like the thermo on yours.


----------



## kish-81 (Nov 12, 2020)

I struck out with  Alternative Heating Solutions - they had no idea.

One other member on this forum did mention they had (have) a R-77 with the side flue; PM'd them & anxious to hear back.


----------

